# Rare Photo of Joan Sutherland as Baby Jane



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Google can produce sometimes the most startling and unexpected results sometimes


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that's the doll from The Tales of Hoffmann, S.O.F


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

Seattleoperafan said:


> View attachment 97474
> Google can produce sometimes the most startling and unexpected results sometimes











Please forgive me for the double sacrilege, but you asked for it


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Macbeth said:


> View attachment 97492
> 
> 
> Please forgive me for the double sacrilege, but you asked for it


Oh, you naughty Macbeth!


----------

